
What Google isn't telling us about its AI demo - guardian5x
https://www.axios.com/google-ai-demo-questions-9a57afad-9854-41da-b6e2-5e55b619283e.html
======
hyperpallium
Steve Jobs pranked a cafe live at the iphone launch, 2007.
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=1p4j0CODBX8#](https://youtube.com/watch?v=1p4j0CODBX8#)

Google played a recording of a fake assistant fake-calling a fake business. I
thought it was too good to be true - but imagine doing that live!

Adding to this article's suspicion, the AI assistant didn't cancel the booking
or admit it was fake - or did google really send someone out to keep each
appointment?

~~~
jacksmith21006
Google has no shared it was real and not scripted.

------
lern_too_spel
This conspiracy theory doesn't hold up to scrutiny.
[https://mashable.com/2018/05/17/google-duplex-dinner-
reserva...](https://mashable.com/2018/05/17/google-duplex-dinner-reservation/)

